# Cooking Talapia



## lindatooo (Aug 30, 2010)

Last night I prepared Talapia for the second time. The first was a disaster (fortunately for me alone - it tasted dirty to me but I think the fish quality was not good). That was in Portland and now I'm living in Chicago - the Talapia is much better here!

I searched here and heeded the advice about not over dredging it in egg or special crumbs. Sorry I don't remember the name of the person who posted but the advice was right on!

So last night I mixed some canola oil with butter, sauteed some onions in it then added the fish just simply dredged in flour. I seasoned it with salt, pepper and Old Bay. Simple and delicious! It was just a bit crisp and very flavorful. I remember reading here that the fish was so mild that whatever you added to it would be the star of the dish. I had some cherry tomatoes so I added them to the pan when I turned the fish. Thank you thank you thank you for the great advice. 

On another note I've learned a great rissoto recipe. Perhaps others have found this as well but it's er.new to me.

I soak one package of dried mushrooms (chantrelles are the type I've had success with but I think Morels would be even better) in a cup of very hot water for about 30 minutes. In a small amount of vegetable oil and butter I sautee onions then add the mushrooms (drained but reserving the liquid) and after the onions are soft I add the drained mushrooms and the arborio rice - 1 cup. Sautee until the rice turns opaque (whitish) then add about a cup of white wine, stir until absorbed and then add the mushroom liquid. Then warmed chicken broth a cup at a time until the rice is cooked to your preference. At the end I stir in about 3/4 cup of grated parmesean cheese. Wonderful stuff!


----------

